# 2007 giants?



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

does anyone know what the 2007 tcr/ocr aluminums will look like? if so photos posted would be appreciated. THX


----------



## chainwheelfrank (Jul 11, 2006)

*TCR OCR looks*

We have already moved a couple ocr's through the store. your LBS should be able to show them to you. Nice, sharp, two-tone paint.
--Frank


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

chainwheelfrank said:


> We have already moved a couple ocr's through the store. your LBS should be able to show them to you. Nice, sharp, two-tone paint.
> --Frank


do you happen to know what the ocr1 aluminum color scheme is ? unfortunately out here in hawaii our LBS wont get theirs until sometime in october. would greatly apprecite some photos THX


----------



## n8thegreat (Jun 21, 2006)

if youll give me the pricer range youre looking for ill try to post them. They also have ocr and trc with alluminun main triangle and carbon dropout.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

n8thegreat said:


> if youll give me the pricer range youre looking for ill try to post them. They also have ocr and trc with alluminun main triangle and carbon dropout.


yeah, the ocr 1 or tcr 1 aluminum were the 2 bikes i was interested to see what they look like for 07' & what their speced out with, dont know what there are going for, i asume aprox a $1.000.00+ THX


----------



## n8thegreat (Jun 21, 2006)

sorry i cant post the pictures but here are the specs.
you might be able to go to you giant lbs and theyll give you a cd with all the bike on them

tcr a1 and ocr a1 are basicaly the same
it has half carbon top tube, and seat tube, with full carbon dropout.
black carbon, orange front and top, silver bottom.
105 group
xreo xsr-3 wheels
-$1400
tcr alluminum is silver
tiagra goup
xreo xsr-3 wheels
-$1000
ocr alluminum is basically the same as the a1 but alluminum and triple crank
-$11oo


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

n8thegreat said:


> sorry i cant post the pictures but here are the specs.
> you might be able to go to you giant lbs and theyll give you a cd with all the bike on them
> 
> tcr a1 and ocr a1 are basicaly the same
> ...


black,orange & silver, somewhat unusual combo. price surely has come up, guess due to the comp rear triangle. yeah think ill go down & see if they can give me cd catalog.

THX for the info n8thegreat...:thumbsup:


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

These are the Australian market TCR Alliance bikes. The U.S market models will probably have a different paint job but they seem similar to the descriptions given by n8. Check them out anyway.


----------

